# Winans Camels



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Greetings, I'm considering kitbashing a Big Hauler into one of the Winans 4-6-0 camels similar to the one at the B&O RR Museum in Baltimore. I have found numerous photos on line but wondering if anyone might direct me towards better plans or photos inside the cab etc.
 
I appreciate any information folks might provide.
 
Thanks,
 
Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone already did a similar model ? 

Google "site:mylargescale.com winans camel loco" and you'll get lots of links to photos and articles. 
Also try http://www.largescalecentral.com/fo...iew/page/1
www dot largescalecentral dot com/forums/topic/16179/yet-another-skonkworks-ugly-duck/view/page/1


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott

You may find this of help.









Model Making Forum/Topic: Winans Camelback 4-6-0 at B&ORR[/b]


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 






'Robsmorgan' built one using the Bachmann 4 6 0 big hauler.










Here is a link to get you started






http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/122359/afv/topic/afpg/2/Default.aspx - this is a direct link and I think is the same as Steve C's







In addition there are some drawings inside the John H White book 'A History of the American Locomotive - its history & development' - that has some drawings of the Susquehanna', an 0 8 0. The book is very old now but copies do appear in the second hand market. The book mainly covers the American 4 4 0 locomotives, but others as well; the Camel is quite an early design.







You ask about the cab inside as there were several designs I cannot help there but the above shows a large steam dome, and just a couple of spring loaded safety valeves one each side, a push pull throttle, and sanding levers - I would think that there were three 'try cocks' to find the water level, though they could be at the fireman's station at the back of the loco: the cab is on top of the boiler. They were very simple.






Also there are quite a few photos in American Civil war books as the loco's were being used at that period.






Yours, Peter.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The book is very old now 
I found my copy, so I could scan it if you need the drawing.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks folks. I was aware of another big hauler/camel bash already and liked it. Thought I would take my own stab at it this winter and when Doc Watson was up a week or so back he told me he had a big hauler he had planned for another project he never completed along with a Barry's Big Train driveline so he sold that plus other useful goodies to me for a song so...I guess now I'm going to have to follow through and build the darned thing!! 

Pete, I may be interested in scans of John White drawings for reference. I may also take a road trip home to Maryland and go to the B&O museum when I can and see if they'll let me get some closer photos of the inside. I've heard that sometimes they will allow researchers closer access to some of the engines if you inquire nicely. 

I also appreciate the correction of this not being a Winan's camel which were 0-8-0s apparently but a Hayes which were a later adaptation as a 4-6-0 intended more for passenger service which is the engine I hope to construct.

Thanks again,

S


----------

